# Camel Hair Sports Coat



## DPC3 (Jun 15, 2009)

What is the best utility or function of a camel hair sports coat? I would like to know what portion of the year this type of coat would be comfortable. What type of shirt is appropriate under a coat like this, and what sort of pants should be worn with it? I am trying to build a more casual look for myself because I no longer require the clothes I used to wear as a realtor. I still have a good collection of BB dress shirts, blazers, and wool slacks. I also have a good selection of BB sports shirts, polos, and khakis. I have shoes for different occasions to match. What I would like to be able to do is wear a sports coat over a sports shirt. I am considering the BB camel hair sports coat. I would be open to any other suggestions in regard to how to wear this look. I am not sure how to convert my dress code from real estate to a more appropriate level of dressiness. I hope I am not over thinking this as I have been accused of in the past. If the camel hair is not a good pick what would be?
-DPC3


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

A camel hair sport coat is a classic staple.

Assuming you get one in the natural color, it can be worn pretty much with anything - it's certainly as versatile as a tweed sport coat or navy blazer - looking best with darker pants and lighter shirts.

Certainly, wearing it with sport shirts is fine.

With regards to season - that depends. Here in Atlanta, it's pretty much restricted to fall and winter, but in cooler climes (iirc you're in MN) it can certainly function for three seasons... I can see it as a summer coat if it's really cool - maybe.

(As an aside, one property of camel hair is that it's at once insulating AND cooling, so in principle it can be worn in warmer weather than one might think.)

It's just tremendously versatile, though. If I could only have three sport coats, I'd have a camel hair (natural color), a navy blazer and a grey tweed... it's worth investing in a nice one.

DH


----------



## Cocophone (Apr 13, 2005)

I wear mine from Fall to Spring in Western Oregon. It's my favorite Coat.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

dcahill3 said:


> I still have a good collection of BB dress shirts, blazers, and wool slacks. I also have a good selection of BB sports shirts, polos, and khakis.


A camel colored camel hair odd jacket should be wearable with any compatable item that you've listed above. It is very versatile. It is also a very warm fiber, and even in lighter weights is better suited to the cooler seasons.


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

A camelhair coat is a fall and winter jacket (perhaps early spring since you are in MN), and is quite possibly one of the most versatile jackets. It can be worn with wool pants, shirt and tie, or with jeans and a sport shirt, and looks great with a nice sweater underneath.

I took the liberty of reusing my images from an older post:

https://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2528.jpghttps://img54.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2529.jpghttps://img2.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2530.jpg


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

The camel-hair odd jacket is a good item to have. 

In addition to what the others have said, the camel-hair odd jacket with navy or dove grey flat-front guardsman slant slacks is ideal for the 1st encounter when passing out your résumé.


----------



## Lawrence Connor (Jan 20, 2009)

Good choice. It's classic and versatile.

Excellent post as I quote below, and which I agree with:



Dhaller said:


> A camel hair sport coat is a classic staple.
> 
> Assuming you get one in the natural color, it can be worn pretty much with anything - it's certainly as versatile as a tweed sport coat or navy blazer - looking best with darker pants and lighter shirts.
> 
> ...


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

40 years ago it was my staple for fall afternoon Ga Tech football games.

Nearly as versatile as the ubiquitous blue blazer.

Perry


----------



## CJB (Feb 26, 2009)

Does a cashmere jacket scratch the same itch at the camel hair? I assume there is a lot of difference in cost and durability but as far as look I would guess they are functionally similar.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Dhaller said:


> A camel hair sport coat is a classic staple.
> 
> Assuming you get one in the natural color, it can be worn pretty much with anything - it's certainly as versatile as a tweed sport coat or navy blazer - looking best with darker pants and lighter shirts.
> 
> ...


+1
Very well put.
I have wanted to invest in a camel hair as well but I have not found one with the perfect fit yet. Still searching. I know the right one is out there....patience!


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

pkincy said:


> 40 years ago it was my staple for fall afternoon _*UGA*_ football games.
> 
> Nearly as versatile as the ubiquitous blue blazer.
> 
> Perry


ooops.
Go Dawgs!:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Mongo (May 9, 2008)

CJB said:


> Does a cashmere jacket scratch the same itch at the camel hair? I assume there is a lot of difference in cost and durability but as far as look I would guess they are functionally similar.


It does for me.

But while they do look similar to the casual eye, the cashmere, in my experience, is much less coarse both physically and aesthetically. A nice camel coloured cashmere jacket is one of those garments that tends to look better without most people knowing why (a sartorial target at which I always aim but too rarely hit).


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

The camel hair blazer is good for just about anything! A staple for any wardrobe that's even vaguely traditional. 

I've recently lost a lot of weight and am recomposing my wardrobe as we speak. Got the shirts, the pants, a few suits, and a blue blazer, and now I'm itching for a good camel hair again. I can't wait until the season is upon us (not that this has been anything approximating a summer so far here in New England) so that I can begin the hunt in earnest. 

If there was better thrifting to be done in the Greenwich area I'd be looking now, but alas the thrift stores are thin on the ground and generally a little too sassy about their pricing!

I've worn mine with anything from navy chinos, to gray wool trousers, to jeans.


----------

